# Sicherheitsleine - Verriegelung oder nicht?



## knabi (31 Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit,

bei meinem Kunden stehen 2 Reihen Galvanikbäder, beide sind mit einer Sicherheitsleine ausgerüstet (Kunststoffummanteltes Stahlseil, gespannt zwischen zwei Zugschaltern). Die Zugschalter wirken auf das Not-Aus-Relais, es sind auch spezielle Zugschalter, die sowohl auf ziehen am Seil als auch auf ein Trennen des Seils reagieren.
Aber: Bei einer Badreihe kann nach dem Loslassen der Reißleine mittels Quittierungs-Taster am Schaltschrank der Not-Aus quittiert werden, bei der anderen Reihe muß zuerst der ausgelöste Seilzugschalter mechanisch entriegelt werden (also analog zu einem Not-Aus-Taster!).
Was ist hier nun "Sollzustand"? Gibt es eine Vorschrift, die besagt, daß der Seilzuschalter mechanisch verriegeln muß, oder reicht ein Auslösen des Not-Aus-Relais mit anschließendem überwachten Start?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Deltal (1 Juni 2010)

Erstmal muss es eine Rückstellfunktion geben, ob mechanisch oder elektrisch ist erstmal nicht so wichtig.

Die Frage ist, ob man von dem Schalter aus das gesammte Band (der Sicherheitsbereich) einsehen kann. Ist es nicht einsehbar, muss z.B. über ein Taster an einer besseren Position zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Safety (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo wenn der Seilzug als Not-Halt benutzt wird muss er EN ISO 13850 erfüllen.

4.4.3 Beim Not-Halt-Gerät muss das Prinzip der direkten Betätigung mit mechanischer Verrastfunktion​angewendet werden. Elektrische Not-Halt-Geräte müssen der Norm IEC 60947-5-5 entsprechen.


----------

